# Rebatch Help



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I am rebatching a batch of soap that got away from me. This is only my second rebatch attempt and it looks like it's going well. But here's my question: Should I add more scent at the end of the cook?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

You can if you feel it needs it..Rebatching will cook some or all of the scent out.. depending on what you used.. It does not take nearly the amount the CP does tho... maybe a third of the amount... I never add more.. I just leave it and sell it as my junk, rebatched soap for 1.00 less a bar.. Many of my customers love it... 
they get soap cheaper... and it lathers just wonderfully...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Barb.

How long will it take to cure? I normally cure CP 3 - 4 weeks depending on the fats/oils. I'm assuming this will cure quicker, but I'm not sure - no experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on how much liquid you added to melt it down. I only use enough to moisten the shreds and it cures in two wks easy... you can tell by how hard its getting..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy if your soap is taking 3 or 4 weeks to cure you need to back down on your liquid. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Cindy if your soap is taking 3 or 4 weeks to cure you need to back down on your liquid. Vicki


I've thought about that. Actually, I don't think it takes that long, but that's how long I let it sit before packaging. How can you tell that you've cured them long enough? I know you can use them a few days later, but for a nice hard bar, how do you tell? Most of my soaps are pretty hard right out of the mold.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine have shrunk and I can no longer press the flat of my thumb into them. The edges are crisp. You are going to lose so much scent off the top of your bars if you let them sit out unwrapped like that. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki. I'll starting using the "thumb print test" from now on.

The only ones I really lose scent on are fruits, even with adding a titch of litsea. Maybe now I'll be able to cut down on the amount of eo I use. More profit!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

i love the feel of rebatched soap! More lather. I am going to experiment and see hp feels the same. Should, right?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennifer - here's an excellent tutorial on cold process-oven process (CPOP) soapmaking. I use this if I have a batch that seizes so badly I can't put it into individual molds. I just glop it all into my silicone lined log molds and stick it in the oven for a couple of hours.

http://www.teachsoap.com/ohp.html

Caroline


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> Jennifer - here's an excellent tutorial on cold process-oven process (CPOP) soapmaking. I use this if I have a batch that seizes so badly I can't put it into individual molds. I just glop it all into my silicone lined log molds and stick it in the oven for a couple of hours.
> 
> http://www.teachsoap.com/ohp.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that my rebatched bars look great! Different of course, but really, they look so good that I don't think I'm going to discount them. And since I scented with orange & clove, the brown really goes well.

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------

